# This weeks fun.



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a few pics of this weeks fun.









Tom, the new garbage guy









Auri pointing









Auri pointing









Pregnant Bry pointing









Mea









Mea's big find for the day


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Those are some great looking dogs! Looks like you have yourself a genuine shed hunting dog. :wink:


----------

